# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Enquête lecteurs et lectrices 2022

## Izual

Bonjour !

À Canard PC, on lance une grande enquête de satisfaction auprès de nos lecteurs et lectrices. Ça nous aiderait beaucoup si vous pouviez y répondre.  ::): 

Que vous soyez content, pas content, que vous lisiez le mag' ou que vous ayez arrêté, tous les avis nous intéressent. Et en plus on va tirer au sort des gens pour gagner le jeu de leur choix, même si le plaisir de donner son avis est, au fond, le plus beau des cadeaux.

http://www.gamestatistics.fr/limesur...dex.php/829237

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Coin.

Répondu dès vendredi pour ma part, juste après le stream du Navigateur où Ivan en parlait. 

J'aurais une question, par contre. On nous demandait en guise de quizz quelle était la citation exacte venant de Canard PC dans l'enquête. Et on aurait dû si j'ai bien compris avoir la réponse une fois l'enquête remplie ; or je n'ai rien vu à la fin pour ma part. Du coup, c'était laquelle la vraie citation (perso j'ai dit la cinquième) ? D'avance merci.

----------


## Howii

> Coin.
> 
> Répondu dès vendredi pour ma part, juste après le stream du Navigateur où Ivan en parlait. 
> 
> J'aurais une question, par contre. On nous demandait en guise de quizz quelle était la citation exacte venant de Canard PC dans l'enquête. Et on aurait dû si j'ai bien compris avoir la réponse une fois l'enquête remplie ; or je n'ai rien vu à la fin pour ma part. Du coup, c'était laquelle la vraie citation (perso j'ai dit la cinquième) ? D'avance merci.


Manque la réponse ouais ! Moi j'ai mis la première, me souviens d'une fausse citation de Michelle Obama, après j'sais plus si c'était bien celle-là ... x)

----------


## Jaycie

> Manque la réponse ouais ! Moi j'ai mis la première, me souviens d'une fausse citation de Michelle Obama, après j'sais plus si c'était bien celle-là ... x)


J'ai répondu pareil, je crois que c'est dans le pre-roll des émissions twitch  ::P:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Il y en a bien une de cette célébrité en effet, mais elle est rédigée autrement, dans un français impeccable. Donc il y avait des pièges.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai oublié de le signaler à la fin du sondage, une question m'a vraiment embêté, celle de l'achat de jeux. Je ne dois pas être le seul à ne quasiment plus acheter de jeux, mais à jouer comme un taré avec l'abonnement du Gamepass.

----------


## Nortifer

Pareil, mais j'ai fait la remarque dans le sondage

----------


## Shurin

Oui, j'étais surpris aussi de l'oubli du GamePass. C'est pourtant devenu un incontournable.

----------


## Catel

"Jeux de combat (beat-em-all)"

Euh attends jeux de combat à la Tekken OU BTU à la Streets of Rage ?  :tired:  parce que c'est pas du tout le même genre de jeu hein (le second m'intéresse parfois pour le côté aventure, le premier absolument pas)
Sinon on aurait pu ajouter une case jeux rétro  ::P:  je m'y connais  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Salut la rédac.

Si on ne consulte pas les contenus vidéos/audio on ne peut pas continuer le questionnaire (ou alors il faut mentir mais ça fausserait les résultats) : 



C'est volontaire ? Le questionnaire ne s'adresse pas aux utilisateurs qui ne consomment pas de contenu vidéo/audio ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut la rédac.
> 
> Si on ne consulte pas les contenus vidéos/audio on ne peut pas continuer le questionnaire (ou alors il faut mentir mais ça fausserait les résultats) : 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xzWL5KF/2022-10-03-...la-Firefox.jpg
> 
> C'est volontaire ? Le questionnaire ne s'adresse pas aux utilisateurs qui ne consomment pas de contenu vidéo/audio ?


Je n'ai pas eu cette rubrique. Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir coché quelque chose en rapport dans les étapes précédentes ?

----------


## Robix66

> Salut la rédac.
> 
> Si on ne consulte pas les contenus vidéos/audio on ne peut pas continuer le questionnaire (ou alors il faut mentir mais ça fausserait les résultats) : 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xzWL5KF/2022-10-03-...la-Firefox.jpg
> 
> C'est volontaire ? Le questionnaire ne s'adresse pas aux utilisateurs qui ne consomment pas de contenu vidéo/audio ?


Tu as probablement précédement indiqué par erreur que tu les consultait.

----------


## Jul Marston

> Oui, j'étais surpris aussi de l'oubli du GamePass. C'est pourtant devenu un incontournable.


Surtout quand tu le proposes dans ton offre d'abonnement...

----------


## Snowki

En fait le sondage oublie toutes les formes d’abonnements qui permet d'avoir des jeux.
Il n'y a pas que le gamepass.

----------


## Haraban

Effectivement je pense avoir trouvé l'origine de mon soucis (qui était bien entendu de ma faute  ::P:  ). 

A la question :

_À quelle fréquence consultez-vous des émissions ou vidéos Canard PC ? 
-Tous les jours ou presque
-Une ou plusieurs fois par semaine
-Moins souvent
-Jamais
_

J'ai répondu "moins souvent" parce que j'ai consommé par le passé du contenu vidéo/audio mais j'ai arrêté depuis fin 2021 (du coup le coté "jamais" ne me semblait pas correct). Il est préférable que je réponde par la négative en fait.

Merci à vous.

----------


## perenoel

Coucou, juste pour dire que j'ai répondu donc merci d'avoir mis le lien sur le forum, je ne le retrouvais pas sur le replay de l'émission.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Au début je me suis presque senti un peu coupable de répondre sans être abonné même si l'enquête ne nécessite pas de l'être. Questionnaire un peu long mais clair.

----------


## Elidjah

Moi aussi, lecteur depuis le n°1 mais jamais abonné. J'ai du rater une demi-douzaine de numéros seulement.

Chouette questionnaire, pas trop long, je plussoie les remarques concernant l'oubli du Gamepass (c'est presque 95% de ma ludothèque post-Covid)

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> J'ai oublié de le signaler à la fin du sondage, une question m'a vraiment embêté, celle de l'achat de jeux. Je ne dois pas être le seul à ne quasiment plus acheter de jeux, mais à jouer comme un taré avec l'abonnement du Gamepass.


Moi j'ai juste répondu que je n'achète pas de jeux, parce que c'est le cas - je continue à m'informer sur les jeux vidéos en lisant CPC, mais ça doit faire 2-3 ans que je n'ai pas acheté de jeu; je n'ai même plus de PC sous Windows. J'ai eu droit à un abonnement Gamepass avec mon réabonnement CPC, mais je ne sais même pas ce que c'est (je pensais que c'était un truc de consoles, et là par contre je n'ai jamais eu de console).

----------


## Laya

Question bête, vous comptez partager les données en les anonymisant par exemple? 

je dis ça parce que je trouverais marrant de faire quelque graphiques à partir des résultats (mais c'est peut être délicat).

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Quelqu'un a vu passer l'info, si Canard PC a ou non donné la réponse du questionnaire à propos de la citation exacte venant d'eux ? C'est peut-être passé dans un de leurs streams Twithc, mais je ne les suis pas, hormis le Navigateur et parfois l'émission. Je me permets de relancer, parce que ça me hante, ce truc.

----------


## ZyAvo

Ils ont donné des infos suite à l'enquête tout court ?

----------


## Clad

Ce canard est un scandale ! Je veux faire une réclamation

Pourquoi dans les plate forme que l'on possède il y a PC (sous entendu moderne), console retro, mais pas Ordinosaure ? Le canard moyen est quand même plus susceptible d'avoir un Amstrad qu'une NES !

----------


## FoxDy

Venant seulement de prendre connaissance du sondage en début d'après-midi, j'ai terminé d'y répondre à l'instant (vu que c'est un sondage "2022", j'imagine qu'on a jusqu'à la fin de l'année pour ça).  :;):

----------

